# Anything Going On on LI?



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Heading up to NYC for the rest of the week and debating whether or not to schlep shore gear up with me. Anything happening anywhere on the ISland from shore?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I would bring your stuff there are catching fish alot of Blues and some Stripers depending on where you are going to fish you might check with Addict he fishes Long Island and might be able to give you a better idea as to where to go I in CT and I going be reports and word of mouth.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Rugger,

Would I bring up fishing gear?

*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!* 

Depending on where you'll be staying, I have a 4x4 and it would be a pleasure to show a fellow P&S'er some of our local action. Of course it is fishing so I can't make any promises, but our fishing is starting to heat up. Oops, I forgot about work!  Damn job always gets in the way.

How about you tell me when you're coming up and when you would be avail?

Vince


----------

